
Why Are Police Officers More Dangerous Than Airplanes? - mpweiher
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/opinion/sunday/traffic-stop-police-accident.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0
======
Spooky23
We should seperate the revenue producing aspects of policing from emergency
response. Why isn't a meter maid giving out tickets for speeding?

End of the day, the best way to tone this stuff down is to avoid traffic
stops.

------
CarolineW
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15002905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15002905)

